# Vista und XP + Ubuntu 8.04



## push@max (24. April 2008)

Hi zusammen, ich habe auf meinem Notebook Vista und XP installiert. Vista war vorinstalliert und XP hab ich dann mühsam (wegen Treiberproblemen) auch ans laufen gebracht. 

Beim Systemstart wähle ich dann das Betriebssystem aus. 

Nun möchte ich euch fragen, ob es "problemlos" möglich ist, Ubuntu 8.04 zu installieren, sodass ich dann beim Systemstart 3 Betriebssysteme zur Auswahl habe. 

Normalerweise bin ich da sehr experementierfreudig, aber XP hat so lange gebraucht, dass ich mir da nichts zerschießen will.


----------



## xtts02 (24. April 2008)

Ich habe auf meinem Rechner genau diese Kombination. Vista und XP habe ich jeweils auf seprarater Primärpartition. D.h. XP greift nicht auf Vista-Partition zu und umgekehrt auch nicht. Die beide Win-OS's hatte ich auch zuerst installiert. Als letztes kommt Ubuntu dazu, und ich verwende auch den Bootmanager, den Ubuntu mitbringt, also Grub.
Wichtig bei dieser Installationsart (Jedes Win-OS auf einer eigenen Primärpartition) ist, dass in menu.lst (Konfigurationsdatei von Grub) bei Win-Abschnitten die zu der jeweiligen Win-Installation gehörende Primärpartition aktivieren (unhide) und die Primärpartition des anderen Win-OS vestecken (hide) muss.
So klappt es wunderbar


----------



## riedochs (25. April 2008)

Du solltest trotzdem zur Sicherheit ein Image der ganzen Platte ziehen


----------



## push@max (25. April 2008)

Ich werde jetzt erstmal Ubuntu mit dem Windows-Installer Wubi installieren, der soll auch einen Eintrag im Bootmenu machen und werde das ganze mal austesten.

Edit: Jetzt versuch ich das unter Vista/XP mit dem Installer zu installieren, da kommt bei 100% die Meldung "*Could not access the CD, please make sure other applications are not using it an try again*"

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Player007 (25. April 2008)

Hab heute Ubuntu 8.04 unter Vista X64 installiert und läuft problemlos.
Bei dieser Wubi Installation fungiert Ubuntu als Progamm unter Vista.

Über welches Betriebsystem installierst du Ubuntu?

Gruß


----------



## Fonce (26. April 2008)

Hab Kubuntu 8.04 auch gestern über Wubi installiert. Es brauchte zwar einen zweiten Anlauf aber dann klappte die installation ohne Probleme und es läuft nun Top.
Allerdings hatte es dann noch bei Grub nen falschen eintrag gemacht welchen ich dann noch fix in der menu.lst ändewrn musste und nun läuft es top


----------



## push@max (26. April 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> Hab heute Ubuntu 8.04 unter Vista X64 installiert und läuft problemlos.
> Bei dieser Wubi Installation fungiert Ubuntu als Progamm unter Vista.
> 
> Über welches Betriebsystem installierst du Ubuntu?
> ...



Ich habe es mehrmals über Vista 32Bit und XP Pro probiert, jedoch kommt bei 100% jedes mal der gleiche Fehler...in anderen Foren haben User ebenfalls das gleiche Problem, eine Lösung habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## mFuSE (28. April 2008)

starte halt von der CD  

Habe so noch nie irgendwelche Probleme gehabt. (Außer es bootet von CD überhaupt nicht, kommt auch mal vor )


----------



## Las_Bushus (29. April 2008)

also ich würde es ja so machen , das wenn du schon "mühevoll" vista und xp gebaut hast, das du den grub einfach in die installierte partition baust, und einfach dann die boot.ini umschreiben, oder es halt unter vista noch hinzufügen. sollte so recht einfach möglich sein. aber kannst auch den grub als standart bootloader im mbr nehmen. (ich hatte bei mir dann aber irgendwie probleme mit vista gehabt...)


----------

